# [solved] new kernel does not like overclocked ryzen 5 1600

## Elleni

I realized, cpu speed is not at its best  recently so I checked frequency and it sticks to 1374 Mhz. Only with motherboard reset to stock settings, it operates  @3200 GHz. But as soon I overclock it it sticks at 1374 Mhz. 

cat /proc/cpuinfo (overclocked bios settings)

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 23

model      : 1

model name   : AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor

stepping   : 1

microcode   : 0x8001129

cpu MHz      : 1375.062

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 12

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 6

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc cpuid extd_apicid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw skinit wdt tce topoext perfctr_core perfctr_nb bpext perfctr_llc mwaitx cpb hw_pstate sme vmmcall fsgsbase bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 rdseed adx smap clflushopt sha_ni xsaveopt xsavec xgetbv1 xsaves clzero irperf xsaveerptr arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save tsc_scale vmcb_clean flushbyasid decodeassists pausefilter pfthreshold avic v_vmsave_vmload vgif overflow_recov succor smca

bugs      : sysret_ss_attrs null_seg spectre_v1 spectre_v2

bogomips   : 7784.62

TLB size   : 2560 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 43 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm hwpstate eff_freq_ro [13] [14]
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo (Stock settings in bios)

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 23

model      : 1

model name   : AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor

stepping   : 1

microcode   : 0x8001129

cpu MHz      : 3393.238

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 12

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 6

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 13

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm constant_tsc rep_good nopl nonstop_tsc cpuid extd_apicid aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq monitor ssse3 fma cx16 sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt aes xsave avx f16c rdrand lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw skinit wdt tce topoext perfctr_core perfctr_nb bpext perfctr_llc mwaitx cpb hw_pstate sme vmmcall fsgsbase bmi1 avx2 smep bmi2 rdseed adx smap clflushopt sha_ni xsaveopt xsavec xgetbv1 xsaves clzero irperf xsaveerptr arat npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save tsc_scale vmcb_clean flushbyasid decodeassists pausefilter pfthreshold avic v_vmsave_vmload vgif overflow_recov succor smca

bugs      : sysret_ss_attrs null_seg spectre_v1 spectre_v2

bogomips   : 6387.27

TLB size   : 2560 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 43 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm hwpstate eff_freq_ro [13] [14]

```

Checked how it behaves with older kernel ( gentoo-sources-4.9.78 ) and there there is no such problem, and it operates as needed with overclocked settings in bios. What could be the source of this behaviour?

Kernel config: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0rNueJI1ScSCoYdCEzKt/Last edited by Elleni on Wed Oct 31, 2018 12:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony0945

Had a similar problem with 4.14.18 and went back to 4.14.17

Athlon II Bristol Ridge. Ran slow as molasses on 4.14.18

I think the Spectre/Meltdown mitigation fixes are torpedoing performance.

----------

## Chiitoo

Are you certain that the frequencies are not changing?

For example, I see things like this (Ryzen 1700 overclocked to around 3600 currently, with Core Performance Boost disabled):

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz

cpu MHz         : 1618.691

cpu MHz         : 1618.750

cpu MHz         : 1618.782

cpu MHz         : 1618.401

cpu MHz         : 3631.079

cpu MHz         : 3634.808

cpu MHz         : 1456.969

cpu MHz         : 1456.509

cpu MHz         : 1546.742

cpu MHz         : 1546.415

cpu MHz         : 1546.752

cpu MHz         : 1546.202

cpu MHz         : 1546.732

cpu MHz         : 1546.452

cpu MHz         : 1374.666

cpu MHz         : 1374.847
```

You might also like 'cpupower -c all frequency-info' from 'sys-power/cpupower' (example without '-c all'):

```
analyzing CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: 0

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: 0

  maximum transition latency:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

  hardware limits: 1.55 GHz - 3.65 GHz

  available frequency steps:  3.65 GHz, 2.70 GHz, 1.55 GHz

  available cpufreq governors: performance schedutil

  current policy: frequency should be within 1.55 GHz and 3.65 GHz.

                  The governor "schedutil" may decide which speed to use

                  within this range.

  current CPU frequency: Unable to call hardware

  current CPU frequency: 1.62 GHz (asserted by call to kernel)

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no
```

Been using kernel version 4.15.1 for a while, just having booted 4.15.3.

----------

## Elleni

This is while emerge --sync && emerge -uDNav with overclocked settings. 

cpupower frequency-info

```
analysiere CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.55 GHz - 3.80 GHz

  available frequency steps:  3.80 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 1.55 GHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.55 GHz und 3.80 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  current CPU frequency: 1.55 GHz (asserted by call to hardware)

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no

    Boost States: 0

    Total States: 3

    Pstate-P0:  1000MHz

    Pstate-P1:  700MHz

    Pstate-P2:  3800MHz
```

```
user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1373.888

cpu MHz      : 1373.374

cpu MHz      : 1373.828

cpu MHz      : 1373.402

cpu MHz      : 1373.322

cpu MHz      : 1373.761

cpu MHz      : 1373.993

cpu MHz      : 1373.536

cpu MHz      : 1374.255

cpu MHz      : 1373.543

cpu MHz      : 1374.935

cpu MHz      : 1375.018

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1374.153

cpu MHz      : 1374.479

cpu MHz      : 1374.732

cpu MHz      : 1374.280

cpu MHz      : 1373.945

cpu MHz      : 1373.606

cpu MHz      : 1374.346

cpu MHz      : 1373.507

cpu MHz      : 1374.846

cpu MHz      : 1374.377

cpu MHz      : 1375.025

cpu MHz      : 1374.197

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1374.415

cpu MHz      : 1372.324

cpu MHz      : 1374.498

cpu MHz      : 1374.777

cpu MHz      : 1374.816

cpu MHz      : 1374.871

cpu MHz      : 1374.482

cpu MHz      : 1374.359

cpu MHz      : 1373.521

cpu MHz      : 1373.456

cpu MHz      : 1373.835

cpu MHz      : 1374.263

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1374.358

cpu MHz      : 1374.504

cpu MHz      : 1374.139

cpu MHz      : 1373.365

cpu MHz      : 1374.293

cpu MHz      : 1375.026

cpu MHz      : 1373.490

cpu MHz      : 1374.854

cpu MHz      : 1373.538

cpu MHz      : 1374.788

cpu MHz      : 1373.995

cpu MHz      : 1375.023

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1375.026

cpu MHz      : 1374.410

cpu MHz      : 1373.547

cpu MHz      : 1374.355

cpu MHz      : 1374.875

cpu MHz      : 1375.025

cpu MHz      : 1374.636

cpu MHz      : 1374.717

cpu MHz      : 1374.584

cpu MHz      : 1374.640

cpu MHz      : 1374.762

cpu MHz      : 1375.023

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1375.025

cpu MHz      : 1374.405

cpu MHz      : 1373.876

cpu MHz      : 1374.027

cpu MHz      : 1373.727

cpu MHz      : 1373.991

cpu MHz      : 1373.901

cpu MHz      : 1373.884

cpu MHz      : 1374.291

cpu MHz      : 1374.166

cpu MHz      : 1374.997

cpu MHz      : 1375.014

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1373.822

cpu MHz      : 1373.353

cpu MHz      : 1373.583

cpu MHz      : 1373.295

cpu MHz      : 1375.025

cpu MHz      : 1373.688

cpu MHz      : 1374.390

cpu MHz      : 1374.051

cpu MHz      : 1374.683

cpu MHz      : 1374.614

cpu MHz      : 1374.632

cpu MHz      : 1375.024

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1373.553

cpu MHz      : 1373.455

cpu MHz      : 1373.253

cpu MHz      : 1373.620

cpu MHz      : 1374.993

cpu MHz      : 1375.015

cpu MHz      : 1373.818

cpu MHz      : 1373.776

cpu MHz      : 1374.423

cpu MHz      : 1374.028

cpu MHz      : 1374.482

cpu MHz      : 1375.025

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1373.597

cpu MHz      : 1373.521

cpu MHz      : 1374.932

cpu MHz      : 1375.009

cpu MHz      : 1374.922

cpu MHz      : 1373.600

cpu MHz      : 1374.297

cpu MHz      : 1374.903

cpu MHz      : 1374.811

cpu MHz      : 1374.407

cpu MHz      : 1374.599

cpu MHz      : 1374.283
```

And here with bios reset to stock settings and same kernel gentoo-sources-4.15.3: 

```

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1356.088

cpu MHz      : 1356.813

cpu MHz      : 1570.896

cpu MHz      : 1420.695

cpu MHz      : 1360.984

cpu MHz      : 1366.397

cpu MHz      : 1355.732

cpu MHz      : 1355.982

cpu MHz      : 1355.720

cpu MHz      : 1355.896

cpu MHz      : 3190.279

cpu MHz      : 3388.988

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1344.049

cpu MHz      : 1355.595

cpu MHz      : 3313.257

cpu MHz      : 3115.217

cpu MHz      : 1337.487

cpu MHz      : 1335.677

cpu MHz      : 1373.822

cpu MHz      : 1373.460

cpu MHz      : 1373.697

cpu MHz      : 1374.858

cpu MHz      : 1373.060

cpu MHz      : 1373.365

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1359.335

cpu MHz      : 1355.012

cpu MHz      : 1758.289

cpu MHz      : 1948.259

cpu MHz      : 1532.595

cpu MHz      : 1355.684

cpu MHz      : 2298.631

cpu MHz      : 1419.984

cpu MHz      : 1829.387

cpu MHz      : 1420.215

cpu MHz      : 3222.201

cpu MHz      : 3270.146
```

cpupower frequency-info

```
analysiere CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.55 GHz - 3.20 GHz

  available frequency steps:  3.20 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 1.55 GHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.55 GHz und 3.20 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  current CPU frequency: 3.20 GHz (asserted by call to hardware)

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no

    Boost States: 0

    Total States: 3

    Pstate-P0:  400MHz

    Pstate-P1:  700MHz

    Pstate-P2:  3800MHz
```

I'll boot with good old stable 4.9.78 and overclocked settings and do the same again. 

And here it is: 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cpu MHz      : 1550.000

user@hostname ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz 

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000

cpu MHz      : 3800.000
```

```
cpupower frequency-info

analysiere CPU 0:

  driver: acpi-cpufreq

  Folgende CPUs laufen mit der gleichen Hardware-Taktfrequenz: 0

  Die Taktfrequenz folgender CPUs werden per Software koordiniert: 0

  Maximale Dauer eines Taktfrequenzwechsels:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

  Hardwarebedingte Grenzen der Taktfrequenz: 1.55 GHz - 3.80 GHz

  available frequency steps:  3.80 GHz, 2.80 GHz, 1.55 GHz

  mögliche Regler: ondemand performance

  momentane Taktik: die Frequenz soll innerhalb 1.55 GHz und 3.80 GHz.

                    liegen. Der Regler "ondemand" kann frei entscheiden,

                    welche Taktfrequenz innerhalb dieser Grenze verwendet wird.

  current CPU frequency: 1.55 GHz (asserted by call to hardware)

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no

    Boost States: 0

    Total States: 3

    Pstate-P0:  1000MHz

    Pstate-P1:  700MHz

    Pstate-P2:  3800MHz
```

Because of spectre and meltdown stuff, I have switched to gcc-7.3.0 and recompiled kernel and world -e. May these problems come from there ? Should I try to go back to 6.4.0 or whatever the stable compiler is?

----------

## Chiitoo

I've been using '>=sys-devel/gcc-7.1.0-r1' since 2017-10-29, so I would not think that to be the issue (currently using 7.3.0 as well).

I might try disabling the “C-states” in BIOS if possible, if you didn't try that yet, though it doesn't exactly explain why things seem to work with a different kernel (might give a hint though).

Also check 'dmesg' for anything that might be different and/or related.

It's pretty interesting that we can see the different frequencies via 'cpupower', and it claims 'ondemand' is being used, but things seem to behave as if 'powersave' was selected instead.  Perhaps try changing that, too, just to see if something different happens.

I tend to use 'schedutil' when I'm actually doing things and stuff, because 'ondemand' is a bit /too/ conservative at times (haven't seen it /that/ conservative before, heh).  I did just now try out 'ondemand' here, too, and it does seem to work for me.

That's all the ideas I have for now.

As a sidey-note, I'm not sure what made me do 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz'... I blame your original 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' (yours was okay though, so I don't blame you; it is I who brought a cat to where it really wasn't needed).  :]

Just 'grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo' would have been nicer.  I claim I didn't know what I was doing.

----------

## Elleni

I compared kernel options of 4.9.78 and 4.15.4 and have seen only one single option difference. The following option did not exist in 4.9.78 and was active in 4.15.4 so I deactivated it. At the same time I changed from ondemand to schedutil governor, but nothing changed, so following link of dmesg: 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/VUXVEbV0aqPQD93TmRUX/

I will post dmesg of 4.9.78 in a moment. And I'll have a look at my bios to see if I can disable C-states.

Edit: following cpuinfo while compiling kernel: 

```
grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo 

cpu MHz      : 1375.029

cpu MHz      : 1375.027

cpu MHz      : 1375.029

cpu MHz      : 1375.005

cpu MHz      : 1375.029

cpu MHz      : 1375.028

cpu MHz      : 1375.029

cpu MHz      : 1375.026

cpu MHz      : 1375.028

cpu MHz      : 1375.029

cpu MHz      : 1375.029

cpu MHz      : 1374.905
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

Edit: disabled c-states in bios, but nothing changed. Also added cpufreq extension to my gnome installation in order to be ready to easily switch governor. Even when I put performance governor: 

```
grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo

cpu MHz      : 1375.022

cpu MHz      : 1374.436

cpu MHz      : 1375.023

cpu MHz      : 1374.990

cpu MHz      : 1374.990

cpu MHz      : 1374.885

cpu MHz      : 1374.657

cpu MHz      : 1374.283

cpu MHz      : 1374.081

cpu MHz      : 1374.659

cpu MHz      : 1374.946

cpu MHz      : 1375.022

```

Following wgetpaste of dmesg with 4.9.78 kernel: 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/rQ3nL04mwNUMl7MAeZ9u/

I will reset bios settings and reboot very same 4.15.4 kernel and post a dmesg of it too.

----------

## Chiitoo

Hrm.  Can't spot anything obvious, but there were a couple of things that caught my interest.

Both logs:

```
[    0.116083] mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

[    0.116088] mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

[    0.116092] mtrr: corrected configuration.
```

Probably unlikely to have anything to do with this issue, especially since it happens with both kernels, but I do wonder if the board has an BIOS update available.

From 4.15.4 log:

```
[    0.356621] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.356899] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.357169] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.357448] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.357744] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.358038] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.358313] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.358603] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.358901] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.359205] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.359488] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)

[    0.359775] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI MWAIT C-state 0x0 not supported by HW (0x0)
```

I imagine this stops when you disable them states?

----------

## Elleni

I saw this mtrr messages too and asked myself if it is possible that I got a ryzen 5 1600 which had more cores than it actually states? Newest bios active, no update available.

You are right, here is the dmesg of 4.15.4 with disabled c-states setting in bios: 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/UTOcG7wqXEfOKWn9ueLM/

And as it is not overclocked, but with stock bios settings, cpufreq works as intended

grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo

```
cpu MHz      : 3393.262

cpu MHz      : 3393.261

cpu MHz      : 3382.710

cpu MHz      : 3382.706

cpu MHz      : 3391.216

cpu MHz      : 3391.215

cpu MHz      : 3391.500

cpu MHz      : 3391.505

cpu MHz      : 3378.490

cpu MHz      : 3378.488

cpu MHz      : 3389.095

cpu MHz      : 3389.094

```

----------

## Chiitoo

From what I've read in the past, I imagine the Ryzen chips with less cores than the ones that have the most of them, are basically the same chips but with disabled cores that didn't pass the tests.

Sometimes it has been possible to re-enable said cores via a simple BIOS setting, but I haven't seen it having happened with a Ryzen (yet).

I don't really have any new ideas about what the issue could be, but something I might do myself at this point, is regression testing to find which commit exactly introduces the issue.

If you've never done it before, WineHQ has a nice guide for it: WineHQ Wiki - Regression Testing

----------

## Elleni

Come from trying 4.16.1 kernel and with bios update. Still the same thing. As soon as I activate OC tuner and reboot cpu is limited to 1.37 Ghz, while booting old 4.9 kernel acts as expected. I did not have the time yet to do read about and do some regression testing though. I am getting the impression, that something in the recent kernel changes does not like my ryzen cpu..

----------

## krinn

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8136170.html#8136170 (lol yeah from Chiitoo, but we call him "Chiitoo-the-low-memory-guy" at home)

resume: ryzen->freeze or whatever blahbalh, look at the bug https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683 ; complain is base on NORCU_ALL that was remove and it bug ryzen.

 *your 4.9.78-gentoo wrote:*   

> [    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.
> 
> [    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:1096 16
> 
> [    0.000000] 	Offload RCU callbacks from all CPUs
> ...

  *4.15.4-gentoo wrote:*   

> [    0.000000] Preemptible hierarchical RCU implementation.
> 
> [    0.000000] 	Tasks RCU enabled.
> 
> [    0.000000] NR_IRQS: 4352, nr_irqs: 1096, preallocated irqs: 16
> ...

 

so if i were you, i would really try rcu_nocbs=0-15 boot param, even if it may not fix your issue, it seems the right thing to do.

----------

## Elleni

I did add it to boot parameters although I dont experience freezes that hardlock computer, and I also checked, that CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU is set to y which it is. Still the same with overclocking. Speed is limited to 1.37 Ghz. Talking about boot parameters. Is amdgpu.dc=1 still needed for hdmi sound output on amd radeon rx580? I will check that later. So I'll undo overclocking settings in bios (disable OC tuner basically) and get my 3 Ghz back.

----------

## Elleni

amdgpu.dc1 is aparently not needed anymore for hdmi audio output enabled. Come from checking with 4.16.7. 

The initial problem is still there, which is annoying   :Crying or Very sad: 

I really would like to overclock my cpu as it used to run with 3.8 Ghz with no heat issues at all.

I cant understand, what changed in kernel so dramatically that it keeps cpu to 1.3 Ghz when overclocking cpu in bios. And its strange that no one else is reporting this issue...

----------

## Chiitoo

 *krinn wrote:*   

> -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8136170.html#8136170 (lol yeah from Chiitoo, but we call him "Chiitoo-the-low-memory-guy" at home)

 

My memory definitely isn't that great, but has it really gone /that/ bad?

Heh.

Elleni,

I did a quick, not the bestest test run with your config from the initial post, on sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.16.10[experimental], and could not re-produce the issue with my hardware.

Might really be best to brave the bisecting.  :]

Here is a diff of the configurations with which the kernel was built (manually I disabled 'kvm' support, because the build did not succeed with it for some reason that I did not care to investigate (I do have it enabled in my regular kernels too), disabled the extra firmware/AMD GPU support, and enabled the “AMD PSP” (CRYPTO_DEV_CCP) though I'm not sure I use it for anything):

https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/oEXdQ9X1xD2aiHl4wVgl/

```
--- kernel-config-oc-test-01-original   2018-05-24 16:41:49.947048572 +0300

+++ kernel-config-oc-test-02-modified   2018-05-24 16:41:32.237197590 +0300

@@ -1,6 +1,6 @@

 #

 # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

-# Linux/x86 4.15.3-gentoo Kernel Configuration

+# Linux/x86 4.16.10-gentoo Kernel Configuration

 #

 

 #

@@ -55,7 +55,6 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

 CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

 CONFIG_PGTABLE_LEVELS=4

-CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

 CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

 CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

 CONFIG_THREAD_INFO_IN_TASK=y

@@ -235,6 +234,7 @@

 CONFIG_KALLSYMS_BASE_RELATIVE=y

 # CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL is not set

 # CONFIG_USERFAULTFD is not set

+CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_MEMBARRIER_SYNC_CORE=y

 # CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

 # CONFIG_PC104 is not set

@@ -269,12 +269,14 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_ERROR_INJECTION=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_NMI=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_FORTIFY_SOURCE=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SET_MEMORY=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_THREAD_STRUCT_WHITELIST=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_WANTS_DYNAMIC_TASK_STRUCT=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_CLK=y

@@ -299,10 +301,10 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_GCC_PLUGINS=y

 # CONFIG_GCC_PLUGINS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

-CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

 # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE is not set

 CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR=y

 # CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

+# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_AUTO is not set

 CONFIG_THIN_ARCHIVES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_WITHIN_STACK_FRAMES=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

@@ -337,6 +339,7 @@

 CONFIG_STRICT_KERNEL_RWX=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

 CONFIG_STRICT_MODULE_RWX=y

+CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PHYS_TO_DMA=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_REFCOUNT=y

 # CONFIG_REFCOUNT_FULL is not set

 

@@ -401,6 +404,7 @@

 CONFIG_QUEUED_SPINLOCKS=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

 CONFIG_QUEUED_RWLOCKS=y

+CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_SYNC_CORE_BEFORE_USERMODE=y

 CONFIG_FREEZER=y

 

 #

@@ -428,6 +432,7 @@

 CONFIG_KVM_GUEST=y

 CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

 CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

+# CONFIG_JAILHOUSE_GUEST is not set

 CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

 # CONFIG_MK8 is not set

 # CONFIG_MK8SSE3 is not set

@@ -470,6 +475,9 @@

 # CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

 CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

 CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

+CONFIG_NR_CPUS_RANGE_BEGIN=2

+CONFIG_NR_CPUS_RANGE_END=512

+CONFIG_NR_CPUS_DEFAULT=64

 CONFIG_NR_CPUS=16

 # CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

 CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

@@ -561,7 +569,7 @@

 # CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

 # CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

 CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

-CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT=y

+# CONFIG_DEFERRED_STRUCT_PAGE_INIT is not set

 # CONFIG_IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ZONE_DEVICE=y

 CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

@@ -599,8 +607,7 @@

 # CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

 # CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

-CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE=y

-# CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE is not set

+CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE=y

 # CONFIG_LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE is not set

 # CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

 CONFIG_MODIFY_LDT_SYSCALL=y

@@ -624,14 +631,13 @@

 CONFIG_PM=y

 # CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_PM_CLK=y

-CONFIG_PM_GENERIC_DOMAINS=y

 # CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT is not set

-CONFIG_PM_GENERIC_DOMAINS_SLEEP=y

 CONFIG_ACPI=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

+CONFIG_ACPI_SPCR_TABLE=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_LPIT=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

@@ -656,7 +662,6 @@

 CONFIG_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

-CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

@@ -670,6 +675,7 @@

 # CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

 # CONFIG_PMIC_OPREGION is not set

 # CONFIG_ACPI_CONFIGFS is not set

+CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

 # CONFIG_SFI is not set

 

 #

@@ -752,6 +758,10 @@

 # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

 

 #

+# Cadence PCIe controllers support

+#

+

+#

 # DesignWare PCI Core Support

 #

 # CONFIG_PCIE_DW_PLAT is not set

@@ -896,7 +906,6 @@

 # CONFIG_DECNET is not set

 CONFIG_LLC=m

 # CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

-# CONFIG_IPX is not set

 # CONFIG_ATALK is not set

 # CONFIG_X25 is not set

 # CONFIG_LAPB is not set

@@ -949,6 +958,7 @@

 CONFIG_BT_BCM=y

 CONFIG_BT_RTL=y

 CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=y

+# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_AUTOSUSPEND is not set

 CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_BCM=y

 CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB_RTL=y

 CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

@@ -956,7 +966,6 @@

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_ATH3K is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_3WIRE is not set

-# CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_INTEL is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_QCA is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_AG6XX is not set

 # CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_MRVL is not set

@@ -1024,9 +1033,7 @@

 CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

 # CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD is not set

 CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

-CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

-CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="amdgpu/polaris10_ce.bin amdgpu/polaris10_k_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_me.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec2.bin amdgpu/polaris10_mec.bin amdgpu/polaris10_pfp.bin amdgpu/polaris10_rlc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma1.bin amdgpu/polaris10_sdma.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc.bin amdgpu/polaris10_smc_sk.bin amdgpu/polaris10_uvd.bin amdgpu/polaris10_vce.bin amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam17h.bin"

-CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

+CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

 # CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

 CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

 # CONFIG_TEST_ASYNC_DRIVER_PROBE is not set

@@ -1189,6 +1196,7 @@

 # CONFIG_LATTICE_ECP3_CONFIG is not set

 CONFIG_SRAM=y

 # CONFIG_PCI_ENDPOINT_TEST is not set

+# CONFIG_MISC_RTSX is not set

 # CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

 

 #

@@ -1256,6 +1264,9 @@

 # CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

 # CONFIG_CXL_AFU_DRIVER_OPS is not set

 # CONFIG_CXL_LIB is not set

+# CONFIG_OCXL_BASE is not set

+# CONFIG_MISC_RTSX_PCI is not set

+# CONFIG_MISC_RTSX_USB is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

 # CONFIG_IDE is not set

 

@@ -1308,6 +1319,7 @@

 # Controllers with non-SFF native interface

 #

 CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

+CONFIG_SATA_MOBILE_LPM_POLICY=0

 # CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

 # CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

 # CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

@@ -1330,6 +1342,7 @@

 # CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_DM_BUFIO=m

 # CONFIG_DM_DEBUG_BLOCK_MANAGER_LOCKING is not set

+# CONFIG_DM_UNSTRIPED is not set

 # CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

 CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

 # CONFIG_DM_THIN_PROVISIONING is not set

@@ -1407,6 +1420,7 @@

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CAVIUM is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CORTINA is not set

 # CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

 # CONFIG_DNET is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC is not set

@@ -1448,6 +1462,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SFC is not set

 # CONFIG_SFC_FALCON is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SOCIONEXT is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI is not set

@@ -1495,7 +1510,6 @@

 # CONFIG_ISDN is not set

 CONFIG_NVM=y

 # CONFIG_NVM_DEBUG is not set

-# CONFIG_NVM_RRPC is not set

 # CONFIG_NVM_PBLK is not set

 

 #

@@ -1709,7 +1723,7 @@

 # CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

-# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

+CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

 # CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

 # CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

@@ -1825,7 +1839,6 @@

 # CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

 # CONFIG_BATTERY_GAUGE_LTC2941 is not set

 CONFIG_HWMON=y

-# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

 # CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

 

 #

@@ -1850,7 +1863,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

+CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP=m

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

@@ -1934,7 +1947,6 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

-# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_STTS751 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

@@ -1956,6 +1968,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83773G is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

@@ -1996,10 +2009,6 @@

 # CONFIG_INTEL_PCH_THERMAL is not set

 # CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

 CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

-

-#

-# Sonics Silicon Backplane

-#

 # CONFIG_SSB is not set

 CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

 # CONFIG_BCMA is not set

@@ -2007,7 +2016,7 @@

 #

 # Multifunction device drivers

 #

-CONFIG_MFD_CORE=m

+# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

 # CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_BCM590XX is not set

@@ -2050,9 +2059,7 @@

 # CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

-# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_RT5033 is not set

-# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_SI476X_CORE is not set

@@ -2107,9 +2114,6 @@

 CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

 # CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

-CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_CORE=y

-CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_MEMOPS=y

-CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC=y

 # CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

 

 #

@@ -2143,6 +2147,10 @@

 # Supported MMC/SDIO adapters

 #

 # CONFIG_CYPRESS_FIRMWARE is not set

+CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_CORE=y

+CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_V4L2=y

+CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_MEMOPS=y

+CONFIG_VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC=y

 

 #

 # Media ancillary drivers (tuners, sensors, i2c, spi, frontends)

@@ -2220,7 +2228,6 @@

 CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_EMULATION=y

 CONFIG_DRM_FBDEV_OVERALLOC=100

 # CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

-CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

 

 #

 # I2C encoder or helper chips

@@ -2229,31 +2236,16 @@

 # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_I2C_NXP_TDA998X is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

-CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=m

-# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_SI is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_CIK is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_USERPTR is not set

+# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set

 

 #

 # ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration

 #

-CONFIG_DRM_AMD_ACP=y

-

-#

-# Display Engine Configuration

-#

-CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC=y

-# CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_PRE_VEGA is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_FBC is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_AMD_DC_DCN1_0 is not set

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL_DC is not set

 

 #

 # AMD Library routines

 #

-CONFIG_CHASH=m

-# CONFIG_CHASH_STATS is not set

-# CONFIG_CHASH_SELFTEST is not set

+# CONFIG_CHASH is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_VGEM is not set

@@ -2278,10 +2270,10 @@

 # Display Interface Bridges

 #

 # CONFIG_DRM_ANALOGIX_ANX78XX is not set

-# CONFIG_HSA_AMD is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_HISI_HIBMC is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_TINYDRM is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_LEGACY is not set

+CONFIG_DRM_PANEL_ORIENTATION_QUIRKS=y

 # CONFIG_DRM_LIB_RANDOM is not set

 

 #

@@ -2574,6 +2566,7 @@

 # CONFIG_HID_GYRATION is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_ICADE is not set

 CONFIG_HID_ITE=y

+# CONFIG_HID_JABRA is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

 CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

 # CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

@@ -2664,6 +2657,7 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

 CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

+# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_DBGCAP is not set

 CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

 # CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

@@ -2785,7 +2779,6 @@

 # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_LP5562 is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_LP8501 is not set

-# CONFIG_LEDS_LP8860 is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_PCA963X is not set

@@ -2824,6 +2817,7 @@

 # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TRANSIENT is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CAMERA is not set

 # CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_PANIC is not set

+# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_NETDEV is not set

 # CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

 # CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

 CONFIG_EDAC_ATOMIC_SCRUB=y

@@ -2951,6 +2945,7 @@

 #

 # DMA Devices

 #

+CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

 CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

 # CONFIG_ALTERA_MSGDMA is not set

 # CONFIG_INTEL_IDMA64 is not set

@@ -2961,6 +2956,12 @@

 # CONFIG_DW_DMAC_PCI is not set

 

 #

+# DMA Clients

+#

+# CONFIG_ASYNC_TX_DMA is not set

+# CONFIG_DMATEST is not set

+

+#

 # DMABUF options

 #

 CONFIG_SYNC_FILE=y

@@ -2970,10 +2971,7 @@

 CONFIG_IRQ_BYPASS_MANAGER=y

 # CONFIG_VIRT_DRIVERS is not set

 CONFIG_VIRTIO=y

-

-#

-# Virtio drivers

-#

+CONFIG_VIRTIO_MENU=y

 CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI=y

 CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI_LEGACY=y

 CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON=y

@@ -2990,6 +2988,7 @@

 # CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

 CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

 # CONFIG_CHROME_PLATFORMS is not set

+# CONFIG_MELLANOX_PLATFORM is not set

 CONFIG_CLKDEV_LOOKUP=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_CLK_PREPARE=y

 CONFIG_COMMON_CLK=y

@@ -3045,6 +3044,7 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_RPMSG_QCOM_GLINK_RPM is not set

 # CONFIG_RPMSG_VIRTIO is not set

+# CONFIG_SOUNDWIRE is not set

 

 #

 # SOC (System On Chip) specific Drivers

@@ -3067,6 +3067,11 @@

 #

 # CONFIG_SUNXI_SRAM is not set

 # CONFIG_SOC_TI is not set

+

+#

+# Xilinx SoC drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_XILINX_VCU is not set

 # CONFIG_PM_DEVFREQ is not set

 # CONFIG_EXTCON is not set

 # CONFIG_MEMORY is not set

@@ -3111,11 +3116,10 @@

 # CONFIG_STM is not set

 # CONFIG_INTEL_TH is not set

 # CONFIG_FPGA is not set

-

-#

-# FSI support

-#

 # CONFIG_FSI is not set

+# CONFIG_UNISYS_VISORBUS is not set

+# CONFIG_SIOX is not set

+# CONFIG_SLIMBUS is not set

 

 #

 # Firmware Drivers

@@ -3281,7 +3285,6 @@

 # CONFIG_CIFS_DFS_UPCALL is not set

 # CONFIG_CIFS_SMB311 is not set

 # CONFIG_CIFS_FSCACHE is not set

-# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

 CONFIG_NLS=y

@@ -3420,10 +3423,7 @@

 # CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

 # CONFIG_DMA_API_DEBUG is not set

-

-#

-# Runtime Testing

-#

+CONFIG_RUNTIME_TESTING_MENU=y

 # CONFIG_TEST_LIST_SORT is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_SORT is not set

 # CONFIG_ATOMIC64_SELFTEST is not set

@@ -3438,7 +3438,7 @@

 # CONFIG_TEST_LKM is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_USER_COPY is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_BPF is not set

-# CONFIG_TEST_FIND_BIT is not set

+# CONFIG_FIND_BIT_BENCHMARK is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_FIRMWARE is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_SYSCTL is not set

 # CONFIG_TEST_UDELAY is not set

@@ -3461,7 +3461,6 @@

 # CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_WX is not set

 CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

-# CONFIG_IOMMU_STRESS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

@@ -3536,6 +3535,7 @@

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_ABLK_HELPER=y

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_GLUE_HELPER_X86=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ENGINE=m

 

 #

 # Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

@@ -3666,7 +3666,22 @@

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_RNG is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_USER_API_AEAD is not set

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH_INFO=y

-# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_FSL_CAAM_CRYPTO_API_DESC is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_CCP=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_CCP_DD=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_SP_CCP=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_CCP_CRYPTO=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_SP_PSP=y

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_QAT_DH895xCC is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_QAT_C3XXX is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_QAT_C62X is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_QAT_DH895xCCVF is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_QAT_C3XXXVF is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_QAT_C62XVF is not set

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_NITROX_CNN55XX is not set

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_VIRTIO=m

 CONFIG_ASYMMETRIC_KEY_TYPE=y

 CONFIG_ASYMMETRIC_PUBLIC_KEY_SUBTYPE=y

 CONFIG_X509_CERTIFICATE_PARSER=y

@@ -3698,7 +3713,7 @@

 CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

 CONFIG_KVM=y

 # CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

-CONFIG_KVM_AMD=y

+# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

 CONFIG_VHOST_NET=y

 CONFIG_VHOST=y

 # CONFIG_VHOST_CROSS_ENDIAN_LEGACY is not set

@@ -3759,13 +3774,13 @@

 CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZO=y

 CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZ4=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_ALLOCATOR=y

-CONFIG_INTERVAL_TREE=y

 CONFIG_RADIX_TREE_MULTIORDER=y

 CONFIG_ASSOCIATIVE_ARRAY=y

 CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

 CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT_MAP=y

 CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

-# CONFIG_DMA_NOOP_OPS is not set

+CONFIG_SGL_ALLOC=y

+# CONFIG_DMA_DIRECT_OPS is not set

 # CONFIG_DMA_VIRT_OPS is not set

 CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y

 CONFIG_DQL=y

@@ -3788,4 +3803,4 @@

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_PMEM_API=y

 CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_UACCESS_FLUSHCACHE=y

 CONFIG_SBITMAP=y

-# CONFIG_STRING_SELFTEST is not set

\ No newline at end of file

+# CONFIG_STRING_SELFTEST is not set

```

----------

## dumi

I have similar problem witch ryzen 5 2500U in my acer laptop.

Look here for more info. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1081448.html

I didn't find any solution yet. :-/

----------

## Elleni

Tried with new, updated bios and actual gentoo-sources-4.18.16 and overclocking works well again, so I guess this was solved by waiting. Above behaviour is not present anymore, but cpus run in overclocked Mhz  :Smile: 

----------

